# PCB to construct stadium in Skardu



## Areesh

> GILGIT – Chief Minister Gilgit-Baltistan, Hafiz Hafeez-ur-Rehman, Saturday said that Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has expressed willingness to establish a state-of-the-art stadium in Skardu to furnish talented players of the area with ample training chances.
> 
> *CM said this during a briefing arranged by Deputy Commissioner regarding ongoing development projects in Skardu. He said that team of Gilgit-Baltistan would also participate in next Pakistan Super League matches.*
> 
> He said that the project of Sports Complex Skardu that was being delayed would soon be materialised with the assistance of Federal Ministry of Sports adding playing grounds for cricket, hockey and football would be established under the project.
> 
> He informed that resources were being utilised to complete all the ongoing developmental work within stipulated time limit. He said that approval has been accorded to establish solid waste management company for Skardu that would help improve the standard of sanitation facilities in the city.



https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/sports/pcb-to-construct-stadium-in-skardu/

A staidum in Skardu would be like a staidum in heaven. It would be the most beautiful stadium in the world. @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Major Sam

Areesh said:


> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/sports/pcb-to-construct-stadium-in-skardu/
> 
> A staidum in Skardu would be like a staidum in heaven. It would be the most beautiful stadium in the world. @WAJsal



Smart decision, it will be more securer, safer and an awesome place ,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

Good news. Skardu is quite well known for Mountaineering, Treking, Hiking, Tourism etc.. One day I hope to see world level matches being played in Skardu. It would also encourage Balti players to join national team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Areesh said:


> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/sports/pcb-to-construct-stadium-in-skardu/
> 
> A staidum in Skardu would be like a staidum in heaven. It would be the most beautiful stadium in the world. @WAJsal



i can guarantee that building a stadium at the worlds most beautiful places is gonna be amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Very good idea, what is the location of it? 
"He said that team of Gilgit-Baltistan would also participate in next Pakistan Super League matches."
@unleashed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

WAJsal said:


> Very good idea, what is the location of it?
> "He said that team of Gilgit-Baltistan would also participate in next Pakistan Super League matches."
> @unleashed



maybe near one of the lakes if they built it there it will be amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Very good idea


----------



## Jaanbaz

Would be great to see a team from Gilgit-Baltistan in next years's PSL. Also a Azad Kashmir team should be included too.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## maximuswarrior

The most beautiful cricket stadium in the world. Just imagine the stadium amidst such beauty.


----------



## Roybot

I don't think a stadium at such high altitude will ever get to host an international cricket match.


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> Very good idea, what is the location of it?
> "He said that team of Gilgit-Baltistan would also participate in next Pakistan Super League matches."
> @unleashed



Imagine a Cricket ground somewhere around this place

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Finally they thinking out of box. Best choice to Play in summer Fata and Gwadar can be another good choice. moving cricket from Congested cities is better strategy.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Get another three teams in the PSL from Gilgit Baltistan, Azad Kashmir and FATA!



Roybot said:


> I don't think a stadium at such high altitude will ever get to host an international cricket match.


Nepal are doing the same although in terms of local matches to revive the sport of cricket.


----------



## Kambojaric

Roybot said:


> I don't think a stadium at such high altitude will ever get to host an international cricket match.



If Bolivia can host countries like Brazil and Argentina for football matches in Sucre (2,800 metres), then Skardu at (2,200 metres) for a less physically intensive sport like cricket should not be a problem. However this is if cricket even returns to the country in the first place. The PSL final is just a start, but even then the dropouts suggest we need several years of PSL hosted in the country before teams will consider full out tours of Pakistan (and understandably so).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## unleashed

WAJsal said:


> Very good idea, what is the location of it?
> "He said that team of Gilgit-Baltistan would also participate in next Pakistan Super League matches."
> @unleashed


Great News if true. Because Islamabad stadium is still in planning phased due to lack of funds. 
The only place i can see fit for skardu-stadium is near Cadit college. (My personal opinion)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Areesh said:


> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/sports/pcb-to-construct-stadium-in-skardu/
> 
> A staidum in Skardu would be like a staidum in heaven. It would be the most beautiful stadium in the world. @WAJsal



It would be highest stadium of the world too. Nice decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

People will be more interested in the Landscapes around the Stadium more than the Teams playing inside it haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Sher

Great idea. It will be a wonderful place to enjoy the weather, scenic beauty and the beautiful game of cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

Roybot said:


> I don't think a stadium at such high altitude will ever get to host an international cricket match.


Why not ? I have been there many times. It is a beautiful U-shaped valley carved out by glaciers during the last ice age. Skardu has plenty of space where a cricket stadium can be built. A road journey from Rawalpindi/Islamabad takes 24 to 30 hours but one gets acclimatized by gaining height gradually. A plane takes around one hour and effects of altitude are experienced on landing but they go away in a few hours. Besides a cricket match at Skardu will be a dream holiday for players as a bonus. After a few matches the players will like that place so much that they will prefer to play there than anywhere else.


----------



## Ahmer Rana

i dont wanna die without watching cricket match at such a beautiful place


----------



## flameboard

1: Given the current designs of Pakistani stadiums will it really add to the look of the area?
2: Will high altitude affect performance of players?
3: Given that's it's pretty remote how do we know it won't be empty half the time or left to ruin when teams are not in town, such as Brazillian stadium in a remote location


----------



## 544_delta

NO plz dont ruin the pristine serenity of that heavenly place


----------



## Fledgingwings

I wish It to be a football stadium.We really need some in pakistan and need badly.Dont you guys think??


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Staidums are waste of Money !!!

Simple Solution for Sports venues for community are Turf fields

Build it once , 10% cost of stadium , and it can grow at its own pace when community watches sports more often











Such simple fields are ideal for communities and organized sports regional level

The best part these fields look FANTASTIC in pictures and always brand new



What is the point of pouring million gallons of concrete to make stadium when you will waste 99% money on cement and useless stadium

Stadiums are so out of reach of reach of kids and youth complete waste of money and time

At least developing solid Turf field (artificial grass not astro truf) gives access to millions of kids across country to sports fields which brings out raw talent


80% funds go to the developer or cement factory or the land broker ~~~ that is the reality. Cut the red tape and build 5,000 fields with latest Turf technology like they do in Singapore etc or other nations


----------

